# Texas City VA Clinic????



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

What's going on with the Texas City clinic? We no longer have an eye Dr. and now have to go downtown. Today I got a message that my lab appointment next week will have to be done at the Galveston clinic since they are no longer supporting lab work in Texas City. What's up???


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

That clinic has gone down the toilet again. It was horrible when it first opened, got better for a while, then got worse, came back, and has gone to **** now.


----------

